# Bellator 116 Pick the card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 116 is Friday night, April 11th at 7:00 PM Eastern. If you want to play in a contest... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the they start (the only thing you have to pick is who wins or if nobody wins). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 1,000,000 credits, and if you get 12 out of 12 it will be doubled. 



> MAIN CARD:
> Bellator Heavyweight Semifinal: Blagoi Ivanov (255.7) vs. Lavar Johnson (245.3)
> Bellator Welterweight Semifinal: Nathan Coy (170.6) vs. Adam McDonough (170.9)
> 
> ...











Picks sent by:

SmackyBear
GDPofDRB


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

wow that Volkov KO was nasty. Could be even better then Nelson's from earlier today.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 116 pick results for...

SmackyBear


> Blagoi Ivanov :thumbsup:
> Nathan Coy :thumbsdown:
> Vladimir Matyushenko :thumbsdown:
> Alexander Volkov :thumbsup:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Blagoi Ivanov :thumbsup:
> Nathan Coy :thumbsdown:
> Joey Beltran :thumbsup:
> Alexander Volkov :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Dave Vitkay def. Keith Berry via Unanimous Decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) R3 5:00
> 
> Brandon Bender def. Mario Navarro via Submission (Rear-Naked Choke) R2 4:15
> 
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing , SmackyBear wins again :thumb02:


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the credits, Dude. Looks like the always unpredictable Bellator undercard saved me.

I missed all the MMA cards while I was traveling. I've got some catching up to do now that I'm back home.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No problemo. Bellator 117 has a pretty solid main event but they're missing a fighter with less than a week to go on the main card. Just waiting for that I guess.


----------

